

Automated, large-scale deployments with Ansible's pull-mode - StavrosK
http://www.stavros.io/posts/automated-large-scale-deployments-ansibles-pull-mo/?

======
Ixiaus
This sounds like a recipe for breaking your servers without knowing about it.
Plus, I _hate_ VCS deployment strategies; I used to do them too but I've
become wiser since.

I can see this being useful for a basic sort of "dependency resolution" on a
larger project that requires deps sitting in github repos (the recent habit of
treating github as a "global package repository").

While the pattern of using github to resolve dependencies isn't bad; I still
feel like using it for your _deployment_ strategy is naive. Resolve the deps
locally first, package/containerize it, _then push it to the servers_.

~~~
jimi_c
I'm not quite sure how that's a condemnation of ansible, since the same can be
said of any automatic pull-based system. In fact, the same can be said of any
automation - it's quite easy to break every system in your environment if you
make a mistake. I myself once knocked out our entire QA environment via puppet
when I made a mistake with the firewall config assigned to the default node.

~~~
Ixiaus
I'm not condemning ansible, or even ansible-pull for that matter. I love and
use ansible in my own company.

